
Unredacted suit shows Google’s own engineers confused by privacy settings - arunbahl
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/08/unredacted-suit-shows-googles-own-engineers-confused-by-privacy-settings/
======
ThePowerOfFuet
> "The current UI feels like it is designed to make things possible, yet
> difficult enough that people won’t figure it out."

I find it unfortunate they seem to think this was some sort of accidental or
unplanned outcome.

